# Adding a visor to my TT helmet



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

So, I've been thinking about adding a visor to my Giro Advantage 2 tt helmet. I know LG makes a visor and Selev also makes a visor. Has anyone out there done this? I've seen pro's show up to races with mis-matched visors and tt helmets, but they're pro's and they've got a team to buy them a replacement helmet if it's messed up from trying to add a visor. Just some suggestions. I think the LG visor would be easiest to attach, it has 2 holes on the side for mounting, and a slot on each to adjust the angle. 

-Thanks!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I wish the teams using Giro and the super cool visors would reveal their source. I'd really like a darker tint than are typically available.

LAS has one that you could potentially use, too.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I've seen some threads on Slowtwitch about this. A lot of guys were using the LG visor on their Giro helmets. I believe they were wedging them in between the foam and the shell. I wouldn't, but that's what some folks are doing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cydswipe said:


> I've seen some threads on Slowtwitch about this. A lot of guys were using the LG visor on their Giro helmets. I believe they were wedging them in between the foam and the shell. I wouldn't, but that's what some folks are doing.


It would probably work, although there's nothing special about LG visor. Too bad more helmets aren't available with visors. My LAS is alright, but I'd like something with maybe a vent or two and a darker visor.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

spade2you said:


> It would probably work, although there's nothing special about LG visor. Too bad more helmets aren't available with visors. My LAS is alright, but I'd like something with maybe a vent or two and a darker visor.



I agree,the LG is popular because it is available.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cydswipe said:


> I agree,the LG is popular because it is available.


It is, although their TT helmets are about as flimsy as can be. I got mine for cheap, but I was still let down. LAS should theoretically be available to most bike shops via their distributors, although the brand is practically unheard of. 

I still think it would be sweet if Giro sold their aero helmets with the same visors the pros use.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

spade2you said:


> It is, although their TT helmets are about as flimsy as can be. I got mine for cheap, but I was still let down. LAS should theoretically be available to most bike shops via their distributors, although the brand is practically unheard of.
> 
> I still think it would be sweet if Giro sold their aero helmets with the same visors the pros use.


I agree with the LAS statement. I think because some of their models were not certified for the US at first maybe is why they are under the radar. As far as Giro producing pro model helmets for the general public, good luck with that, they've made one off models for at least 15 years. Just look at the TT helmets for Lance alone!


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think some of the "visors" the pros are using are nothing more than sheet plastic that you might get off of something like a Barbie doll package. Gustav Eric Larsson did just that. See this weightweenies thread on the subject of making your own visor: 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46642


I think some of my Trek-Livestrong teammates did the exact same thing this year. Their visors were held on with electrical tape and jammed in between the plastic shell and foam as stated above. 
Good luck!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cydswipe said:


> I agree with the LAS statement. I think because some of their models were not certified for the US at first maybe is why they are under the radar. As far as Giro producing pro model helmets for the general public, good luck with that, they've made one off models for at least 15 years. Just look at the TT helmets for Lance alone!


I can't speak for other models, but I'd think their TT helmet should be certified or at least meets criteria. There's a legitimate helmet under all the plastic molding.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Lazer's Tardiz is also available with a visor, although it's a few bucks extra. I picked one up recently, although haven't used it yet. Got it because my LAS is too damn hot some days and this has a port up top to allow you to douse yourself with water.


----------

